# Bed Pan Washer...Or Shower...Or Both



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

At least it has a VB.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> At least it has a VB.


 First time I've ever seen a pre-rinse in a bathroom.

Is it plumbed into a hot or cold line, or is it plumbed into a tempered line?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> ... Is it plumbed into a hot or cold line, or is it plumbed into a tempered line?


Appears to be the cold only. Here is what I believe to be the original setup from an adjacent room. I am not sure what the abandoned shower valve on the floor was for.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Seems a Bidet would be much nicer. Is that one of those torture rooms we hear about? Torture by constipation? :laughing:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> At least it has a VB.


Totally wrong app for an atmospheric vacuum breaker. I guess its better than nothing.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I think it is a set up for an emergency eye and body wash station..

This way if you are dumping a real stinker while you are sitting on the toilet ... you can just grab on to that spray nozzle


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> I think it is a set up for an emergency eye and body wash station..
> 
> This way if you are dumping a real stinker while you are sitting on the toilet ... you can just grab on to that spray nozzle


Maybe they had splatter problems and missed every now and then 
Was there a mirror on the other wall?? Maybe Chit, Shower and shave


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plbgbiz, rough-in and install a vegetable sink in there, then they can prepare meals in there.......:laughing:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Appears to be the cold only. Here is what I believe to be the original setup from an adjacent room. I am not sure what the abandoned shower valve on the floor was for.


Hospital? Was the valve tied to foot control originally?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Proud Plumber said:


> Hospital? Was the valve tied to foot control originally?


Beats me. All I see are the hot and cold valves sticking out. Looks like an old Crane shower valve. The toilets are Crane.


----------

